# Festplatte an p1



## Derti (8. November 2003)

hi

ich habe einen p1 in meine schreibtischschublade eingebaut (für mp3s).
Daran hab ich eine 6 gb festplatte angeschlossen, diese wird aber von meinem 
pc nicht erkannt, sie ist richtig gejumpert un auch ichtig angeschlossen. Ich vermute das es vielleicht mit einer neeren bios version geht. Allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wo ich für dieses board ein bios update her bekomm, ich abe ein GA586ATE (so viel ich weiß, bin mit nicht ganz sicher) von lemel.


----------



## Sven Fischer (10. November 2003)

Wenn du deinen Pc so zusammengebaut hast wie du schreibst, dann ist es kein Wunder das er nicht tut. 
Aber ich würde mal bei dem Hersteller auf der HP nachsehen ob da nicht was zu download steht, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, schreib ihm doch einfach ne E-Mail mit einer Treiberanfrage. (Aber versuch mal, nicht so viele Rechtschreibfehler einzubauen, denn sonst könnte es sein das du keine Antwort bekommst)


----------



## fluessig (10. November 2003)

Du liegst mit deiner Vermutung sicher richtig, es ist das BIOS, das dir hier einen Strich durch die Rechnung zieht. Wenn du Glück hast ist es nur die 2GB Grenze, die für Probleme sorgt, wenns ein früher P1 (60 oder 75 MHz) ist, dann kanns sogar sein dass das BIOS an der damaligen 512MB Grenze hängt. Egal welche Grenze, die Lösung ist immer die gleiche, du brauchst ein BIOS Update.
Um rauszufinden welches Mainboard du hast und welches BIOS, hat die ct so ein Programm im Internet:
click


----------



## fluessig (10. November 2003)

War schon mal jemand auf der Seite von Lemel?guck 
Was ist denn das für eine Sprache - arabisch?
Auf jeden Fall sieht's da schlecht aus mit einem BIOS Update für Dich, das älteste mainboard dort läuft mit Sockel 370 und nicht Sockel 7 :-(
Da hilft nur Email an den Support auf der Seite.


----------

